# prendre son pied



## Elisika

Hola a todos!

Me gustaría saber qué significa la expresión "prendre son pied". Os pongo el contexto donde la he encontrado y os aviso de que es un ordenador el que habla:

 Jamais je n'aurais calculé que cette activité puisse prendre autant de temps. Ni procuré autant de plaisir à Ella. En sortant du magasin, deux nou­velles paires dans un sac en papier, elle affichait un air heureux. Elle n'avait pas souri comme ça de la journée. Je me suis dit que ça devait avoir un lien avec l'expression « prendre son pied». Et j'ai regretté de ne pas en avoir.

Al no conocer la expresión, se me escapa el juego de palabras. ¿Alguien me lo puede explicar?

Muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## totor

Traté de ponerte un link pero no funciona, Elisika.

En todo caso, aquí tienes la explicación que da de la expresión expressio.fr:

Avoir du plaisir ou un orgasme, au cours de l'acte sexuel.

Plus généralement :
Prendre un grand plaisir en pratiquant une activité passion ou en découvrant les joies d'une nouvelle activité.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ella sortait d'un magasin de chaussures alors ? 
(d'où le jeu de mots avec l'expression)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En efecto, parece que la protagonista, de nombre _Ella_, para su gran regocijo, acaba de comprarse dos pares de zapatos.

El juego de palabras, *Elisika*, estriba en que *faire son pied* es experimentar una gran alegría.

Quizá no haya que desechar del todo la sugerencia de *Totor*, teniendo en cuenta que hay por ahí mucho fetichista suelto...


----------



## totor

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ella sortait d'un magasin de chaussures alors ?
> (d'où le jeu de mots avec l'expression)



Me parece que estuve un poquito à côté de la plaque  .

No reparé en el juego de palabras.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Si si "prendre son pied" c'est bien avoir beaucoup de plaisir ! En achetant des chaussures aussi, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Una cosita más: ¿qué es lo que lamenta no tener/poseer el que relata? ¿Pies o zapatos?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Gévy said:


> Bonjour:
> 
> Una cosita más: ¿qué es lo que lamenta no tener/poseer el que relata? ¿Pies o zapatos?
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


Je parie sur un cul-de-jatte... Non ? (un peu trash, mais pourquoi pas ? Il n'a ni pied ni chaussure...)


----------



## Gévy

Il s'agit d'un ordinateur, je viens de découvrir que la réponse était dans le message de départ. Mais la question reste à savoir si il regrette de ne pas avoir de pieds ou de chaussures... ou les deux...

C'est une expression à traduire ensuite en espagnol ou seulement à comprendre?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

M'en fous, un ordinateur, c'est aussi une sorte de cul-de-jatte !  
(un cul-de-jatte n'a pas de pied, par définition)


----------



## Gévy

Oui, c'est vrai, Karine, vu comme ça c'est clair: ce qui lui manque c'est le pied, donc il ne peut pas "le prendre".

Génial, donc trois allusions de suite. Ouf ! Costaud, si c'est à traduire.

(c'était juste à expliquer, non?)


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Costaud, si c'est à traduire.



Plutôt impossible, mes chères.

Faut s'avouer vaincu et appeler à l'astérisque  .


----------



## Gévy

Pas si sûr, Totor... Considère l'expression *contenta como una niña con zapatos nuevos... *

Haciendo algunos malabares para la última frase, creo que algo se podría lograr...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Sí, pero me parece un poco impropio poner *contento como cul-de-jatte con zapatos nuevos*  .


----------



## Gévy

Mi querido Totor:

No se trataba de hablar de cul-de-jatte (que solo indicamos como referente a no tener pies, nada más,), sino de ver cómo adaptar la idea de los zapatos nuevos. En francés todo va de pies y zapatos, en español habría que limitarse a los zapatos para poder jugar con la expresión, esto es lo que quería decir.

A ver, me explico:

Idea francesa: elle va s'acheter des chaussures, elle prend son pied, moi, malheureusement je n'ai pas de pied (donc je ne prends pas mon pied)

Adaptación en español: elle se compra zapatos, está como una niña con zapatos nuevos, yo desgraciadamente nunca los tendré.

En español no se puede hablar de pies, no daría el paralelismo que buscamos. Los zapatos, sí. ¿Ves adónde quiero llegar?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Elisika said:


> [/SIZE]  Jamais je n'aurais calculé que cette activité puisse prendre autant de temps. Ni procuré autant de plaisir à Ella. En sortant du magasin, deux nou­velles paires dans un sac en papier, elle affichait un air heureux. Elle n'avait pas souri comme ça de la journée. Je me suis dit que ça devait avoir un lien avec l'expression « prendre son pied». Et j'ai regretté de ne pas en avoir.



Muy bien, Gévy.

Lo que no puedo entender es por qué no poner, como tú misma propusiste:

*…Me dije que eso debía tener algo que ver con la expresión "contenta como niña con zapatos nuevos". Y lamenté que yo no usara* o *no los tuviera.*

¿Cuál es el problema? ¿Por qué es imprescindible jugar con pies y zapatos?

El juego de palabras ahí está intacto, y eso es suficiente. Por lo menos a mi juicio.


----------



## Gévy

Totor, estamos de acuerdo en que lo hago genial. 

No quiero piecesitos en español para nada y es lo que explicaba (¿me has leído? ).

Queda más flojo el juego de palabras en español que en francés, pero no veo nada mejor de momento. Mañana será otro día (mentira cochina: ya estamos a mañana, ¡qué tarde!) .

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Seguro que queda más flojo, porque no tiene todas las implicaciones que tiene en francés, pero lo importante es que se mantiene.


----------



## chics

Hola chicos ¿qué tal?

Yo también lo entendí en seguida como Totor...  

El ordenador conoce la expresión "prendre son pied" pero no la sensación, ya que nunca ha tenido un orgasmo ni tal vez sabe de donde salen los niños, el pobre. Pero lo asocia con pied, claro. La mujer sale feliz con sus zapatos nuevos -a muchas nos aporta más felicidad que simular orgasmos...- y el ordenador piensa: "¡Tate! ¡Seguro que prendre son pied es eso, o algo parecido! Mujer superfeliz, zapatos, luego pies..." Y se lamenta de no tener pies, que es lo que parece que tiene que ver (recuerdo que no sabe de dónde salen los niños) con todo este asunto. Él también querría probar "eso".

Pero tal vez es sólo una distorsión de una mente calenturienta.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Chics:

Estamos todos de acuerdo en esto, es lo que dije ya en el mensaje 11. 

Y desde entonces, no sé por qué, damos vueltas diciendo lo mismo. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Elisika

Hola! 

he tardado un poco en aparecer y no me esperaba tantas respuestas!

En realidad este trocito que os puse ayer pertenece a un librito que tengo que traducir. 

En resumen, es la biografía de un ordenador contada por sí mismo. El ordenador en cuestión "ve" cómo su dueño se echa novia y lo deja de lado porque ella le da "cosas" que él no... 

Finalmente el juego de palabras como habéis deducido, da a entender que ella disfruta tanto con el sexo como comprando zapatos y a al ordenador le encantaría poder tener pies para disfrutar de esa sensación también. 

Ahora que la duda está resuelta, me gustaría que me echarais un cable para buscar una expresión, que diera el sentido sexual. En realidad la situación de comprar zapatos se puede cambiar para adaptarla un poco a la expresión española... A alguien se le ocurre algo?

(Lo siento, pero lo de "contenta como una niña con zapatos nuevos" me parece demasiado inocente para lo que da a entender en francés)

Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Estoy de acuerdo en que la expresión española se queda floja.

Quizás, conservando la expresión de los zapatos, que me parece una buena solución a pesar de todo, podrías adaptarla un poco:

*gozar* como una niña con zapatos nuevos.

Te devolvería la alusión sexual. A ver qué proponen los demás.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## tamayito

Hola a todo el mundo

Tengo una duda con la expresión "prendre son pied".  Me sucede que quiero usarla en una traducción que estoy haciendo en la que dice que un padre y sus hijos se divirtieron mucho en la piscina.  Se me ha ocurrido que aquí quedaría muy bien pero tendría que ser en plural. mi frase es "La maison de nos amis a une piscine et tant les enfants que moi avons pris notre pied en nous baignant" o quizás " La maison de nos amis a une piscine et tant les enfants que moi avons pris nos pieds en nous baignant" 

¿Qué os parece? 

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Paquita

l'expression est au singulier mais attention au double sens possible !!!


----------



## Paciente

Hola tamayito,

la expresión correcta es "nous avons pris notre pied"...

Nos vemos


----------



## tamayito

Gracias por la advertencia.  La verdad es que prefiero una alternativa e evitar la ambigüedad.  Lo dejo en "Leur maison a une piscine et les enfants et moi nous sommes vraiment amusés en y nous baignant".  Asi estaria bien, ¿no?


----------



## Arrius

_en nous y baignant/ en nous baignant là-dedans_, ou _à nous y baigner._


----------



## tamayito

Gracias a todos de veras.  Os mando un saludo fuerte.  Suerte.


----------



## Paciente

Arrius said:


> _en nous y baignant/ en nous __baignant là-dedans_, ou _à nous y baigner._



Hola Arrius, "en nous baignant dedans" sería correcto, pero aun así no suena muy bien. Se prefiere "en nous y baignant".

Tamayito,

con este contexto no puede haber equivocación... ¡"Prendre son pied" se usa para cualquier cosa! Habría equívoco si lo usaras en una frase tipo: "J'ai pris mon pied avec lui/elle"!

Saludos


----------



## Martasarr

Je voudrais savoir qu'est-ce que ça veut dire "j'ai pris mon pied"?
Merci a tous,


----------



## rolandbascou

Vulgarmente : me he corrido.
Tambien : he gozado mucho de algo.


----------



## Martasarr

Merci, je crois que dans ce cas ce sera la deuxième.


----------



## Amaidhini

Bonjour à tous qui peut me dire cmt on dit "prendre son pied" (s'amuser) ? merci d'avance


----------

